# entertainer vouchers



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

They are selling the fine dining book for 10 quid on ebay. Now I know there are only 4 months left of the year but how do they make money when its 50 quid to buy normally? The seller has ten copies, where did he get them from?!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

At a guess they got them for nothing thus any money for them is 100% profit.


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Mr Rossi said:


> At a guess they got them for nothing thus any money for them is 100% profit.


How do you get them free? They are brand new and packaged


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

5 finger discount


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

justforus said:


> How do you get them free? They are brand new and packaged


Promotional items


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Maybe they work for the company, common theft.........


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

And this year they are only valid if they come with a card. You have to have the card, which is is one person's name and requires a signature, and voucher to get discounts.

I wonder if The Entertainer people know that they are being sold off cheaply in this way?
-


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> And this year they are only valid if they come with a card. You have to have the card, which is is one person's name and requires a signature, and voucher to get discounts.
> 
> I wonder if The Entertainer people know that they are being sold off cheaply in this way?
> -


I lost my card ages ago. I have never been asked for it and just like my bank card I could sign my name Mickey Mouse and no one would blink! 
I still don't understand how brand new packaged books are sold so cheap in the UK, I mean why would you want a whole book if you are coming on holiday for a week? The entertainer do tourist books which are cheaper and more suitable. If they are selling them this cheap or even a bit more in Jan might be an idea to buy one and get a mate to bring it over early in the year.....how ridiculous is that!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I use the Fine Dining book regularly and am always asked for the card...
-


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> I use the Fine Dining book regularly and am always asked for the card...
> -


Weird, even with the ones printed off the internet and a massive group of us doesn't warrant a card............(and yes, those were the fine dining ones)


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I've used at least 2 dozen vouchers so far and have never been asked for a card.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

justforus said:


> I lost my card ages ago. I have never been asked for it and just like my bank card I could sign my name Mickey Mouse and no one would blink!
> I still don't understand how brand new packaged books are sold so cheap in the UK, I mean why would you want a whole book if you are coming on holiday for a week? The entertainer do tourist books which are cheaper and more suitable. If they are selling them this cheap or even a bit more in Jan might be an idea to buy one and get a mate to bring it over early in the year.....how ridiculous is that!


Could you please have someone get one for me too Justforus?! 10 bucks is next to nothing for this!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Could you please have someone get one for me too Justforus?! 10 bucks is next to nothing for this!


Me to cause I dont even know what they are. 
But I also agree with being able to sign a credit card with donald duck or mickey mouse, we proved that correct just recently


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

stewart said:


> Me to cause I dont even know what they are.
> But I also agree with being able to sign a credit card with donald duck or mickey mouse, we proved that correct just recently


Even I don't know what they are, but there's one Family book that looks interesting with lots of interesting vouchers!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

justforus said:


> I still don't understand how brand new packaged books are sold so cheap in the UK,


A UK expat, ex-employee of The Entertainer has took some home with them.

Someone who works in promotions/marketing and is connected with the Entertainer has took some home with them.

Someone who works in the media, has been given some Entertainer books, say for prizes and instead of running a comptetition, has took some home with them.

A secret consiparcy by our shape changing lizard, overlords in the Bilderberg Group who seek to devalue the The Entertainer brand and installed a UK based sleeper agent, who once gained everybodies trust took some home with them.


----------



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

I've never once been asked for the card and never take it out with me in fact don't know where it is.

David used my bank card in a bar back home and signed it dumb f*$k on the back to see if it was accepted and the girl happily took it. I complained to the manager about the lack of security and got nowhere, it's so much worse here, I'm surprised there isn't more fraud here with the lack of checking signatures


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Prompted by this thread, I signed "Nob Jockey" and "Colonel Mustard" this afternoon. They didn't even suspect as I stood giggling like a 12 year old school boy.

This one has legs I feel.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Ben Dover.
Mike Hunt.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

i simply give them the vouchers and have never been asked for any kind of card.

i have an entertainer Family, and there are tens of vouchers for places where kids could be entertained. since i'm single and will never use those, is anyone interested in having those? for free, of course.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

cami said:


> i simply give them the vouchers and have never been asked for any kind of card.
> 
> i have an entertainer Family, and there are tens of vouchers for places where kids could be entertained. since i'm single and will never use those, is anyone interested in having those? for free, of course.


Me...me...me...meeeee!!! :clap2: unless of course there are other parents on this forum who would like to share them as well.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Me...me...me...meeeee!!! :clap2: unless of course there are other parents on this forum who would like to share them as well.


 they are yours if no one else wants to share. my friend also has some, from what i know. let me ask her, maybe she'd like to be a good samaritan too.


----------

